# Dubia nymphs - sexing?



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know how to sex Dubia nymphs? I would like to be able to feed large nymphs too but don't want to lose the precious females!


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

The largest nymphs (one moult from adults) are very easy to sex, the males have large wing buds. Smaller sizes can be sexed quite easily too, from about 1.5cm. Look at their underside, The last segment of the males is small and narrow, whereas the last segment of the female is almost as wide as the body.


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

do you know if this goes with discoids?


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

Yes, It works with most Blaberidae, the family of roaches including Blaberus, Blaptica dubia, lobster roaches, orange head roaches, etc.


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

okay thanks 
something like this would make a great sticky if it had pictures


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Ah just spotted this, cheers Blatta!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Tried to sex some Dubia nymphs today to feed off, and either I got it very wrong or every single one of my nymphs is male :S
I was going by wing buds.

Anyone have any example pics??

Cheers


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

just found this on another thread, i've just used the pics to go thru all my nymphs so i can feed off all the males and save the females. 



hungovermatt said:


> I nicked this from RoachGirlRen on www.arachnoboards.com:
> 
> Flip them over and look at the last segment on the abdomen. Females will have a very large last segment. Males will have a small one. If you do a search for cockroach sexing, photos should come up.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks very much! I won't be touching them though lol will get the other half to sort through em :blush:


----------

